# Tesco Petrol 5c off per litre w/€80 spend



## Smashbox (17 Jan 2009)

http://www.tesco.ie/petrol/?osadcampaign=Main1

5c off per litre to a max of 100litres in Tesco Garages 

Recieve a coupon with any spend over €80

Sites:
Claremorris, Ardkeen, New Ross, Dundrum, Mullingar, Edenderry, Arklow, Clarehall, Clearwater, Clonmel, Killarney Park, Maynooth, Tullamore, Wexford and Cashel.

Also, you can see some of Tesco's special offers here:
[broken link removed]


----------



## theengineer (18 Jan 2009)

seems good


----------



## myate (19 Jan 2009)

They used to do that in the UK a lot...spend 50 get 5p off...i miss tesco petrol stations!


----------



## TarfHead (19 Jan 2009)

The TOPAZ near TESCO Clare Hall is offering 10c off, per litre of petrol, for every €50 spent at the nearby FRESH.


----------



## sandrat (19 Jan 2009)

eurospar on mountmellick road (portlaoise) offers 20c off per litre in TOPAZ across the road with every €50 spent


----------



## Crunchie (19 Jan 2009)

Smashbox said:


> http://www.tesco.ie/petrol/?osadcampaign=Main1
> 
> 5c off per litre to a max of 100litres in Tesco Garages
> 
> Recieve a coupon with any spend over €80



I'm subject to correction on this but I think it may only apply to online grocery shopping transactions and not instore ones:

* "This tesco.ie petrol promotion is only valid on tesco.ie transactions."*


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jan 2009)

Some people don't appear to like the Tesco petrol.


----------



## mcaul (20 Jan 2009)

In Ireland, Tesco is supplied by Esso.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (20 Jan 2009)

i've seen statoil deliver to tesco clearwater in finglas.  i think they buy from whomever gives them a good price.


----------

